# up or down spiral bit



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I interested in getting me some spiral bits. I want to know should I get up or downward for using in my router table. Or doesn't it matter. Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have upspiral bits that I use for my box joint jig and for general purpose work. They pull the waste out of the cut. I do not have any down spiral bits which are supposed to be the best when cutting grooves in the top veneer of plywood. The downward shearing action leaves a clean cut, where the upward shearing action of an upspiral bit would cause a little fuzzing. 

If I could only have one type in my shop, it would be upspiral.


***Come to think about it--- I do have 1 downspiral--- the inlay kit I have uses a downspiral bit, with very nice cuts*****

Just a humble opinion,


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore,

I agree with kp91. I have upspiral bits myself. The downspiral bits are more for that nice finish look.

Boricua


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys that's what I'll go with.


----------

